

jQuery Raty - A Star Rating Plugin - gulbrandr
http://www.wbotelhos.com/raty/

======
rrreese
While the plugin is quite nice, what really impresses me is the example page.

All to often projects do not have examples, only have screenshots of examples
or have a tiny selection. Raty's example page seems to cover every thing, I
have no doubt what this tool can do, or how to do it. It acts as both
documentation and a sales pitch. I really wish that other open source projects
took the time to demonstrate their awesomeness.

~~~
MartinCron
I was especially impressed to see clear examples of interactions that I
haven't seen before, such as half-star ratings on mouseover, which actually
works a lot better than I expected.

------
damncabbage
This is nice, but unfortunately doesn't degrade gracefully at all. This is
understandable with full-page javascript apps, but getting something as small
as this right is easy.

Other plugins that do it well:
[http://www.radioactivethinking.com/rateit/example/example.ht...](http://www.radioactivethinking.com/rateit/example/example.htm)
<http://www.fyneworks.com/jquery/star-rating>

~~~
punjabisingh
There are other problems with the 2nd plugin you noted (fyneworks.com jquery-
star-rating-plugin). It has a lot of unresolved bugs. Check the Google Code
Issues page: [http://code.google.com/p/jquery-star-rating-
plugin/issues/li...](http://code.google.com/p/jquery-star-rating-
plugin/issues/list) (particularly disappointed with Issue #25).

------
josscrowcroft
Great examples. If anything it feels like there are far too many options, but
I can't remember if that's the way people like their jqueries these days!

Haven't checked out the code yet but looks like it's definitely an elegant
solution with just the basic options.

Having said that... must be at least a year since YouTube switched from 5-star
ratings to positive/negative ratings. Maybe it's not totally relevant here,
but I'm interested in what effect the switch has on ratings..

~~~
heyitsnick
> Having said that... must be at least a year since YouTube switched from
> 5-star ratings to positive/negative ratings. Maybe it's not totally relevant
> here, but I'm interested in what effect the switch has on ratings.

I think conceptually they are different. +/-, yes/no, thumbs up/down work best
"would you recommend this?", just like "liking" or "+1"ing, or up-voting links
on HN and reddit.

Star-ratings are still best for when you critique a more extensive piece of
work, and may be accompanied with a review. "This book is good and I recommend
it, but I think xyz is better and it lacks from these reasons, so it gets 3.5
stars."

Both are relevant and different ways of designing user-feedback, and certainly
too often companies have mistakenly used 5-star rating when a binary
recommendation is more appropriate.

Probably the best example is bulletin board/forum systems. They all seem to
come with 5-star ratings for threads, but conceptually it makes no sense. You
don't critique a conversation as "well this conversation is interesting, but
not as good as this conversation, so i rate it 4 stars out of 5. OP: Next time
i would recommend writing things more in this style for a certain 5-star
thread next time!"

Here conceptually, you either recommend a thread ("check it out!") or vote it
down ("this isn't worth your time clicking on"), a la links at reddit and
answers on SO.

Most youtube videos are the same, as the vast majority are single-concept
videos, be it music videos, comedy, sketches or otherwise, often just 2-3
minutes in length. Either you recommend it or you don't.

But multi-star ratings still makes sense in contexts where your review is
multi-faceted. A hotel may be good for some reasons, bad for others. Longer
experiences (say a vacation, extended experience with a business), and long-
form media books, feature-length documentaries etc, are still appropriate for
a star system.

------
jonny_eh
Last time I needed a rating plugin it took me forever to settle on one. Next
time it'll take a bit longer I suppose :-/

------
stoodder
If anyone's interested in this library and uses knockout, I wrote a simple
binding for a buddy using it. It's not the best, but it's a decent start.

<https://github.com/stoodder/knockout-raty>

------
5vforest
7kb minified? For star ratings?

------
danielfariati
The best rating plugin I've found.

------
thoughtpalette
About time. :D

